# IWC Aquatimer 2000 Review



## GuitarAddict

Well, I've had my Aquatimer 2000 (Ref. 3568-02) for a whole week now. Long enough for my first impressions to have solidified. With your indulgence, I'll pass them on to you.

This is the black and yellow version on the rubber strap with the proprietary quick release system licensed from Cartier. More on that marketing strategy in a moment.

The watch is 44mm across, not including the crown, and 14 mm thick. This is a big, substantial watch especially for someone with smaller wrists such as mine (6.75 in). I'm definitely aware of it on my wrist both visually and weight-wise. In the pictures below you can get an idea of its size especially in the comparison picture with the Sub.




























Speaking of visuals, the watch is stunning IMO, if a little blingy. I've read some don't care for the rather bright color scheme but I like it. If you'd seen some of the guitars I've owned over the years - lots of inlay - you'd understand why the watch appeals to me.










The sapphire crystal is almost flat and is advertised as being double AR coated. That's surprising because this watch reflects enough light to double as a signaling device! That's one small demerit. Another is, the sapphire bezel is even more reflective. I don't know if it's coated or not but it definitely reflects the light. In this picture you can get a good idea of its reflectivity. I did not have to try to get this much reflection.










Let's talk about the strap. I opted for the rubber strap because I wanted a sports watch that could handle the trail jogging and rainy winters here in the Pacific NW. The rubber is very comfortable and, due to the abundance of holes to choose from and the lug structure on the watch, the watch is extremely comfortable. I almost bought the bracelet version but the additional $1000 was a bit of a put-off. I'll probably wish I'd gone that route because I read the bracelet as an aftermarket product is priced at $1600. You can just make out the strap mechanism in this picture.










Now, time for my rant. There are only three strap options; bracelet, rubber and hook and loop. That's it. Nothing else. Aftermarket straps won't fit because of the proprietary strap changing mechanism. And the price for swapping out the strap? I've read (but have not verified) the bracelet is $1600 and the rubber strap is $175. The buckle is priced separately at $125. This is an example where they have you by the &#8230;neck&#8230; and they're going to financially abuse you. Still, I knew this going in and bought the watch anyway but I still don't like it.

A few other notes. The fit and finish is superb, as I'd expect from IWC. Whereas the size and heft of the AT makes my Portuguese Chronograph seem almost dainty in comparison, it has the same almost jewel-like quality. It does have a screw-in crown. The movement is based upon an ETA 2892.

This is the first watch I've ever set to the US Govt. time clock and checked its accuracy. Would you believe less than 2 seconds fast in the last 6 days?! Boom!! Take that COSC Rolex Submariner!

Lume is excellent though not outstanding. After having several watches with C3 SuperLuminova, I've decided nothing else comes close to that lume. Still, the time is readily readable in the early morning hours so it lasts through the night. I do like how it's sensitive enough to pick up whatever ambient light is available and give it back with a very subdued glow even in a partially lit room. Very cool.



















That's about it. Overall, I love this watch and can't imagine ever parting with it but I've said that before.

Thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## GovtFunded

I appreciate the evaluation. After final payment I should be receiving mine in a few weeks. And, you're right. They have us by the short and curlies, to be crude, regarding flexibility of the strap and bracelet. I'll live with it because I favor the strap tight to the case without gaping. That, and I think they're an extremely sharp looking watch.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Lilhoody

Chris,
Nice review. I picked one up almost two weeks ago and am enamored with it. I can't stop looking at it. Not since I picked up my SS Kobold SEAL have I been this ga-ga over a watch.
I, like you, think this watch is a keeper.

The strapping options don't bother me. $400 retail, for a strap and buckle seems tame compared to others-especially due to the proprietary system, they could really stick it to us if they wanted. I would think many AD's would throw you 25% off...$300 for new rubber shoes? I'm in. But I want the waffle pattern on the outside.

I do wonder, who has the rubber with the waffles on the outside, the way most strapped models are depicted in the catalog? Not a single member in the "let's see those AT's thread posted one with a strap similar to those in the catalog.


----------



## Cinq

Great review and lovely pictures, thanks very much :-!.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

Great review! Good to read that you are enjoying your watch. Thanks for sharing.



Lilhoody said:


> I do wonder, who has the rubber with the waffles on the outside, the way most strapped models are depicted in the catalog? Not a single member in the "let's see those AT's thread posted one with a strap similar to those in the catalog.


That was a prototype strap. These were only made for the prototype watches. I would love to see those be taken in production, but I highly doubt it will happen. I have some pics (but I can't find them..) where I'm wearing the Galapagos prototype. I'll try to look them up.


----------



## neil1970

excellent review, love reading stuff like this :-!


----------



## akit110

Thanks for this balanced review. I like this watch quite a bit with respect to the current crop of higher end dive watches out there. I would love to see a version with no yellow and just a black bezel. However I did notice that the yellow is a nice muted shade when viewed in person. 

The other thing that struck me is how big this watch looked in person. My wrist is the same size as yours and unlike many others I find watches with heft and wrist presence while initially appealing tend to get sold in favor of those that disappear on my wrist and just become part of me like an old pair of jeans. In that sense I have been very satisfied with my 3536 which seemed very austere initially but has grown on me in a big way. Of the watches I have owned only my old Rolex 5513 felt more at home on my wrist.


----------



## scm64

I know it's corny, but mine says hi. The ONLY negative to this watch is the proprietary strap system. It's cool and convenient, but allows for no third party or Zulu options. Great watch best seen and handled in person.


----------



## PSV

Excellent review, thanks for sharing.

I was actually trying this watch on yesterday and I must say that the strap system is a showstopper for me - an idiotic move if you ask me.

Overall, I'm very impressed with the case, design, hands, dial etc but I thought the bezel was a disappointment as well. The glossy sapphire feels fragile and takes away from the tools feeling of the watch. Additionally, I would have preferred 120 click system with a somewhat curved bezel, the whole system feels somewhat cheap.

But hey I'm nitpicking based on my own preferences. It is definitely a classy diver/sport watch - congrats on the purchase!


----------



## maxiee

Do you think my wrist size of 5.7 inches will be able to fit this watch?


----------



## carman63

Nice review. I picked up my AT Chrono on the rubber strap, and found a bracelet on another watch site. Not sure if I'll keep the bracelet yet. We'll see.


----------



## watchngars

maxiee said:


> Do you think my wrist size of 5.7 inches will be able to fit this watch?


Not in my opinion.


----------



## PSV

5.7" wrist? No go, I think.

Seem like perfect candidate for a Rolex Explorer I (old 36mm case version)


----------



## maxiee

oh okay. I wish they made a ladies version.


----------



## Cybotron

scm64 said:


> I know it's corny, but mine says hi. The ONLY negative to this watch is the proprietary strap system. It's cool and convenient, but allows for no third party or Zulu options. Great watch best seen and handled in person.


I agree. I wish it didn't have the proprietary strap system. I would love to put on a black kevlar or leather with yellow stitching. That would look incredible...


----------



## Dimer

I've got a solution for the strap problem, but it is rather radical* 

Just do it like they did in the 'old days':










*disclaimer: Off course I do not recommend this and it might be possible that you will loose your IWC warranty!!


----------



## carman63

scm64 said:


> I know it's corny, but mine says hi. The ONLY negative to this watch is the proprietary strap system. It's cool and convenient, but allows for no third party or Zulu options. Great watch best seen and handled in person.


Did you adjust the contrast or something on this photo? The yellow looks like it has some orange in it. Which I like. 
Oh man, I might have to pick up the non-chrono version, in the black/yellow. My wife's gonna LOVE me


----------



## Rob in Sydney

Had an IWC Aquatimer Automatic for 3 years, when the inside of the bezel started to rust and the waterproofing seal wore out. After 3 years, and not even any diving?

Would not recommend an IWC based on IWC's﻿ poor post sales service, and refusal to stand behind the quality of the workmanship. Falls behind my Rolex and Breguet.


----------



## seanwontreturn

It's a nice watch, but cannot compare to a Sub in any way.


----------

